# Home made trailer



## Adam Wegner (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm not really sure of what i really want to do. I have a small trailer that hauls my 4 wheeler around and i was thinking about making it a enclosed trailer. i was just curious if it would be easier and the same amount of money to just buy a home made one if i kept looking. I'm just getting to many decoys and about out of room in the garage to store them. I also dont have any room to put all my decoys in the bed of my truck. any Ideas?

Thanks


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I'd be a little skeptical about the structure holding together. I mean if it's not designed and welded the constant back and forth motion may loosen everything up. Save up and buy a decent enclosed and have no worries for many years.


----------



## Adam Wegner (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks, yeah i get what you mean. its hard to save up for a trailer when all i do is put money into decoys. I about went nuts when i saw my bank account the other day haha.

Thanks again,

Adam


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I built on old pop up camper floor/frame and axle. I built it 5' highx 6.5' x 10.5. Everything is great except it is very top heavy and likes to tip really bad when towing acrossed fields. I have almost tipped it over several times. I have 2x3 wall studs, and 3/8 plywood sides. Plenty of room, but very tipsy. Cheap


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I built a box on my 4x6 trailer. I used 2x4 for the frame and cheap plywood for the exterior. I painted the outside and caulked the seems. It was a pretty good trailer except when I loaded it uneven. It was pretty waterproof but mold started to grow on the inside because it had no vent. I probably put in less than $200 and shot more geese then than I do now with my enclosed trailer and more decoys!!!!!!


----------

